# A serious question - where can I buy Haagan Daz around Nana?



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

I've got a super craving for Haagan Daz icecream but I can't find it in any of the family marts or 7-11s. I'm in the Nana area currently. Anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, I know exactly where.

My one addiction in life is Haagan Dazs -- vanilla -- so I understand your craving.
Usually, I get by on just one pint per week, but, ahhhhh, sometimes, two.

Expect to pay roughly 350 baht per pint.

So, you want Haagen-Dazs, I know where you can get it.
Right now.
And, if you want it delivered, I can tell you about an option that I've used for that, too.

So, how many pints of H-D are you offering in exchange for this information?

-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

lol. Help an ice cream brother out...


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

"Ice cream brother", Hah!
"Haagen-Dazs junkie" is more like it.
Takes one to know one.

My refrigerator has a good size freezer on top.
Plenty of room in there, for, say 5-6 pints.

What flavors are you wanting?
If you don't care for vanilla, the salty caramel is very tasty.
And, of course, strawberry is always reliable.
But I don't recommend the chocolate hazelnut -- very "chemical" taste to it.

You didn't say if you want your Haagen-Dazs delivered to your location.
I don't deliver, but I know who does.
And for a good offer, you can know, too.

- Oneman
Bangkok (city of lots of Haagen-Dazs)


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

Dingo -

I will offer a bit of free advice.
Don't be tempted to cool your craving with ordinary Wall's brand or Swensen's brand ice cream.
Both are garbage, with lots of chemical flavors.
If you appreciate Haagen-Dazs, those other brands will disgust you.
Better not to waste your money.

Although, if you and I can't come to a deal here, then your best bet is a Wall's "Magnum" bar (chocolate coated, on a stick).
It's still junk "frozen dessert", but, for junk, it's not so terrible -- and you can find it at every mini-mart.

-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

I only eat HD. None other will suffice.


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

dingobingo said:


> I only eat HD. None other will suffice.



A very wise policy, in my opinion.

There's a lot of junk trying to "pass" as ice cream here in Thailand.
A lot!
It took much wasted time and wasted money, and dashed expectations (especially at Swenson's), to figure out what Dingo already knows.
If you're going to eat ice cream in Thailand, "only Haagen-Dazs will suffice".

By the way, there are a few specific, Haagen-Dazs ice cream shops here.
But they come and go rather quickly, and don't seem to stay in one spot for long.
Reason is, H-D prices are high, compared to the junk brands, and Thais don't like to pay high prices.
So sales volume is probably not enough to pay the rent, and the shops move elsewhere to try other locations.
Alas!

-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the help Oneman, really appreciate it.


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

On the topic of ice cream in Thailand, perhaps I can offer some helpful advice based on years of experience here.
I've tried a lot, really a lot, of different ice creams.
As a lad, I grew up near a lot of dairy farms, so I was weaned on ice cream (and good milk, butter, and cheese, too.)

There is a lot of ice cream available in Thailand, but most of it is rubbish.
The worst is "Cold Stone Creamery".
All showmanship, but no quality -- like so many things in Thailand -- with mixtures made on a cold, marble, slab, while you watch.
Terrible taste.

I've already complained about Swensen's in posts above.
The selling point for Swensen's is *not* the ice cream: It is the little cookies, the colored, sweet syrups, the tall ice cream glasses, and all the decorations.
Try a scoop of Swensen's, plain, in a small dish, with nothing on top.
Like eating a spoon of cold, discarded, engine oil.

Here are some others brands which I've tried, and found wanting, very wanting.
I may not have the spellings exactly right, but I hope close enough to avoid ruining the appetites of other readers here. 
*This is the "name-and-shame" list*, not a list of recommendations.


 Cold Stone Creamery
 New Zealand Creamery
 Black & White brand (from England, I think)
 Ete'
 Steve's of San Francisco (I had some in San Francisco. Even there is was bad.)
 Some other man from San Francisco, founded in 1946, but I can't remember the name.
 Ben & Jerry's effluent, really owned by General Mills or some other, cozy, food factory.
 Wall's -- manufactured in Thailand
 Nestle -- manufactured in Thailand

Terrible, the lot of 'em.

But, on a positive note, there is one very nice alternative.
And, if you can find it, it is very nice indeed.
It is traditional, Thai-style iced dessert on a stick.
A square block of frozen dessert, on a wood stick -- no chocolate coating.

I've usually found at outdoor markets and festivals, not in supermarkets, but there might be some.
It is sometimes displayed as "Ancient Ice Cream", because the word in Thai for "traditional" also translates to "ancient".
It's not H-D, but if you happen to see it, certainly worth a try.
Readers up-country will have a better chance than those in Bangkok.

-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

Does anyone else know and wouldn't mind sharing instead of 'trading'?


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

In the one in a billion chance someone in the future needs to know - PM me what you'll offer in return for this information.

Just kidding. Food Land - just on the left as you enter Soi 5. They don't stock my favourite flavours though - boo.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Häagen-Dazs | Shops | Shop Locator


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

I don't think they sell the pint tubs. Also not very close by.

I'm now in Soi 15 and there a convenience store on soi 13 that sells them.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Google is your friend.. You know about it right?

Hagen Dazs Thailand

News Flash; Bangkok is a city almost 600 square kilometers in size! The center of the universe isn't the Nana area or lower Sukhumvit!

You need to get out more!:eyebrows:


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Hahaha! Tops Supermarket at MBK? One or two stations on BTS in the other direction to Phrom Phong, and the 'Emporium' mall supermarket in there must have it!? (Also a Tops at street level on the opposite side of the road. 
Almost forgot 'Foodland' right at Nana, what is that down on the left on Soi 5 or 7, I forget...
There is an app online now called 'let me google that for you' and it actually runs a script that flashes up a screen and then automatically googles the query - I love it! 

The OP really let Oneman yank his ice cream chain, hilarious... it made my boring Sunday, maybe I need to get out more too 

PS: tod-daniels, loved your piece about 'waizguyz' on stickman...


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

*how about...*



dingobingo said:


> I don't think they sell the pint tubs. Also not very close by.
> 
> I'm now in Soi 15 and there a convenience store on soi 13 that sells them.


Foodland Soi 16, same building that 'longtable' restaurant is in, or next door to it...


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. I appreciate BK is a big city, however I was asking about the area in which I'm living.

yeah he really yanked my chain, couldn't see the point myself. But then again I'm boring


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

dingobingo said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate BK is a big city, however I was asking about the area in which I'm living.
> 
> yeah he really yanked my chain, couldn't see the point myself. But then again I'm boring


have you found any yet?

Google 'foodland' there is one in Nana, or google 'Tops', another supermarket chain, with branches tucked away in an arcade near Nana that many tourists pass by oblivious...
they have to have it!

If you're eating ice-cream by the pint, you'll want to be doing some walking, or they'll soon be feeding it to you intravenously in ICU not as fun as it sounds


----------

